# Need help with removing a dark transfer from a black t-shirt. Is there anyway to remove the imprint thats left once you remove a dark transfer?



## eh6922 (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone know how I can remove the in-print or impression left on a shirt once you remove a dark transfer?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is some helpful advice..

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t22545.html

Use the search box to find other questions or topics in the forums.. its easy and more than likely you are gonna find someone else asked the same question


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We have recommended Methylene Chloride for removal of our Thermo Film. This may also assist with removing a transfer. Be warned, that this chemical can damage your garment, so it is recommended that you test first.


----------

